# Air assisted suspension



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm considering getting this. Has anyone fitted it or had it fitted to a T4 chassis in particular, or indeed any motorhome? 

If so, 

Which make/firm did you buy from? 
What did the kit consist of?
What was the approximate cost? 
Was it easy to fit?
Did you get a guarantee? 
Has it been reliable? 
What benefits have you found?
In your opinion was it worth the money?

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Parkmoy

If you do a search for Airride you will find a lot of info that would assist you in making your decision.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

You have a PM Parkmoy!


----------

